# specs



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

I was hunting near watertown last weekend and we had four specs come right in and managed to get two of the four. Is there much for specs in south dakota right now.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Hope you realize you were fortunate. They are slim pickings in the fall....

Congrats.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

The only goose worth eating in my opinion. Good job!


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

ej4prmc said:


> The only goose worth eating in my opinion. Good job!


 :beer: I would have to agree!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm told the specks are behind in Canada, so I wouldn't expect to see many in SD as of late.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Last year was the first year that I actually seen a spec come into the decoys during the fall sd season. I ended up shooting 3 last fall. It was odd that after 8 years of hunting here that last year was the only year I have gotton one. Maybe their fall migration is shifting to the east a little more that it used to.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

The only time I have seen a spec in ND in the fall was in the very NW corner of the state up in the Crosby area. There was a flock of 50 or so and that has been 4 years ago.

The spring is another story though


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

had two flocks come into the decs about 7 years ago, only managed to get one,  i know i know i was young, it that happened again today i would like to think i would get more, oh yeah that was NE ND


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

My Father grew up in the NW part of ND (30 miles south of Crosby) and he said that was pretty much all they shot in the 40's and 50's. We pulled in two flocks last year and shot one this year that was mixed in a group of honkers. You can bet when I see one in a flock I call him out and TRY to get everyone to shoot at it.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

y is there so many specs in the spring in south dakota last spring i was out here and had seen thousands of them then in the fall your lucky to see one???????


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> y is there so many specs in the spring in south dakota last spring i was out here and had seen thousands of them then in the fall your lucky to see one???????


i know the feeling, i live in central nd, and you can here them migrate in the spring with that little giggle of theres, but in the fall there nowhere!!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

The boys put the hammer down on 14 specks Sat. We seem to have a lot of migrators the last two nights. :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

We had a huge migration of Specs in S. C. ND yesterday!!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i was fishing on the river yesterday and we had numerous large flocks of specs migrating through. Also a butload of crane migrating too


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*Heard a bunch go over last night at about 8 o'clock while I was out throwing dummies for the dog. Heard a couple bunches of snows go over too.
Good hunting,
Dan*_


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Great to hear guys, talked to my dad today and he said he saw a flock of specs and snows fly over the deck today-First time seeing specs this time of the year


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

The specs were moving big time on Saturday. Somewhere in SD there are a lot of them.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

The specks were flying over IA today. I had freinds call me from all over the state reporting seeing several flocks each. One group near Independence had a flock of 75 dump in on them and the two of them shot 3!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Saw about 150 of them Sunday morning fly over about 5 minutes before shooting time. They were on a mission south(we were near Lidgerwood) and wernt stopping. Was nice to see them anyway.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Old Hunter said:


> The specs were moving big time on Saturday. Somewhere in SD there are a lot of them.


I saw the same thing. Sunday too.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Old Hunter said:


> The specs were moving big time on Saturday. Somewhere in SD there are a lot of them.


Not to brag but that would have been an FFD lesser spread in NE SD. On Sunday morning we shot our limit of 3 at 10 yards and then landed another 1000 (not an exageration) or so in our decoys it was the most amazing thing I have ever seen. We watched them for 15 minutes before we took a flock of snows that were behind us.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

we shot 4 so far this year, also we have seen a few more. BTW, anyone seeing any more birds comin in to sd?


----------

